# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Προσάραξη του Modern Express στον Βισκαϊκό

## Ilias 92

Μεγαλη κλίση και εγκατάλειψη στο υπό Σημαία Παναμά Ro/Ro Modern Expess στον Βισκαικο Κόλπο 
http://gcaptain.com/listing-car-carr.../#.Vq1OjUriWrX

Bίντεο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvX0VvcSlLo

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πλήρωμα το έχει εγκαταλέιψει από την περασμένη Τρίτη (26 Ιανουαρίου 2016) έχει κλίση γύρω στις 45°, αλλά δεν μπορούν να πιασουν ρυμούλκιο λόγω του καιρού όπως βλέπουμε στο χτεσινό (31 Ιανουαρίου) βίντεο.



Εχτές το απόγευμα (17:30 τοπική ώρα) ήταν 108 ναυτικά μίλια δυτικά του Gironde. 
Έχουμε κουβεντιάσει για τους καιρούς που βγάζει εκέι *εδώ*.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι λέει εδώ μετέφερε και 3.600 τόνους ξυλεία σε κορμούς.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## george123

Μετά από πολλή υπομονή το ρυμουλκό CENTAURUS κατάφερε να δέσει το στις 13:45 το μεσημέρι το MODERN EXPRESS επιτυχώς και το ρυμουλκεί αυτή τη στιγμή προς το Bilbao όπου και αναμένονται το πρωί της Τετάρτης. Ο κυματισμός στη περιοχή οπου ξεκίνησε να παίρνει κλίση έφτανε τα 6 μέτρα. Οι Γαλλικές Αρχές προετοιμάζονταν από το Σαββάτο για επικείμενη προσάραξη σε αμμώδη ακτή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το δημοσίευμα το πλοίο είναι από χθές στο Bilbao.

----------

